
Purse.io Closing Down - bdcravens
https://support.purse.io/en/articles/3851246-purse-is-saying-goodbye
======
nerdbaggy
One thing I wish when companies were closing down is keep most of their
website up so I can see what they offer. 3/4 of the announcements like this I
can’t see what they did.

~~~
bdcravens
It is, but the common complaint of a blog not linking to the site they are
associated with applies.

[https://purse.io/shop](https://purse.io/shop)

They of course aren't accepting new signups, and all "orders" must be
completed within a week.

------
kemonocode
A shame. Are there any alternatives to Purse out there?

------
mtt05001
Sad to see, they were a pioneer.

~~~
RL_Quine
Of what?

~~~
londons_explore
Getting other people to order stuff from Amazon for you, and pay them in
bitcoin...

Looks like a way to order bomb ingredients without leaving a financial
trail... Can't believe there's a big enough market for that...

Was there any other benefit to this service?

~~~
bdcravens
From the other side, it was a way to convert Amazon gift cards into BTC. Many
argued it was primarily for those who acquired those gift cards illicitly or
who were money laundering.

------
pars1111
due to purse.io closing down,
[https://t.me/joinchat/HlGv6xuVHJkgpe_L_kKjwg](https://t.me/joinchat/HlGv6xuVHJkgpe_L_kKjwg)
please join to telegram group until we create new platform like purse.io

